# Why do people say "hunting ruins a horse"?



## loverly (8 March 2011)

A bit of a story behind this...

I started lightly hunting last season, well twice, and it didn't go according to plan so this season I decided to bit the bullet and try again. Although my horse has his moments, on a whole he is being so much more better behaved than last season so I'm very happy with ourselves. It has also extended to his flatwork, jumping and hacking as he is a bit of a nappy devil and so far he has not napped once (touch wood)! And it has helped me so much as I've got a lot more confidence riding x-c and more positively as a whole. 

But a few people have said to me "Why are you hunting him as it'll ruin him?". I'm slightly confused to this comment as it's done us the world of good. So why do people say or think hunting will ruin a horse?


----------



## JenHunt (8 March 2011)

i think people think that hunting means you aren't schooling. While this may be true for many hunters (mine included) it doesn't mean that it's true for all of them. 

In my opinion hunting is generally great for horses, especially those who are a bit nappy or backwards thinking. It helps them to be calmer at "parties" and more confident crossing country, more careful and more self-aware over rough ground and better balanced.

My horse is an example.... he hates flat work and will do anything to fight you instead, he resists the hand, drops off my leg, leans in and out randomly and goes like a camel for hours on end.... But, out hunting he's learnt to do flying changes, and to extend his trot without increasing the speed or loosing the rhythm. 

If you and the horse are enjoying it, and it sounds like you are, don't worry about it! You've got all summer to work on the finer points!


----------



## oakash (8 March 2011)

Saying that hunting 'ruins a horse' is only a measure of the ignorance of the speaker. The vast majority of horses love hunting. After all, the horse is only doing what comes naturally to him: crossing new territory in a 'herd' and seeing new sights - all things which he would have done in his natural environment if he was 'wild'.


----------



## Banner Year (8 March 2011)

all my old ponies loved a day in the field plus it made them fearless across country and in whp classes


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (8 March 2011)

I agree with what Oakash said. It's just ignorance. I have had two eventers that hunting improved their behaviour and performance.

Some horses it just does not suit but the same could be said for some horses not suiting dressage or showjumping!


----------



## Happy Hunter (9 March 2011)

Well if its 'Ruining' my horse - Chocs away!!!
We have learnt to Stand still, do gates - JUMP everything (even if it is 4ft higher than needs be!  )

Since Hunting lightly this winter with my 'Nappy and sour' broodmare - She is now confident, balanced, has a 5th leg in the corners of the school and is Keen!

Perhaps the Original comment was leading towards the likely-hood of tendon damage or such like - But as most of them do more damage turned out on their own...!!
Besides, if your careful and pick your days, lunging in the school can be more damaging than a bit of light Hunting.


----------



## hunting mad (9 March 2011)

What rubbish!!!
I think hunting sweetens sour horses up,teaches them to be more forward thinking and going.I have never known of a horse not to enjoy hunting,but
maybe some owners whos horses enjoy it abit too much dont like it!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (9 March 2011)

Hunting has improved my boy a lot in his schooling and jumping. He is now a lot more obliging to listen to me and work correctly on the flat and he is also a lot bolder when jumping. We have both grew in confidence jumping cross country fences and riding over varied ground conditions. 

That said, hunting can be too much for some horses. I have known a few who have exploded because they haven't been able to handle the excitement but for the majority it does them good.


----------



## TommyAtkins1 (9 March 2011)

Here in Ireland if a horse hasn't hunted then questions are asked why not. Hunting makes a horse. Makes them think, helps then figure things out, they also learn to gallop and stand with other horses, they are exposed to new things, sights, smells, sounds, hounds. It usually takes 3 hunting days for a horse to settle out hunting. Horses can be completely different after a season and a lot easier to handle.


----------



## Amymay (9 March 2011)

I've actually never heard anyone say this (although of course I'm sure there are those out there who do think it).

The benefits far outweigh any drawbacks.  And for your 'nappy' little horse, it will be the making of him.


----------



## VoR (10 March 2011)

If you look through the hunting reports in HH you will sometimes see high level event riders hunting their up-and-coming rides, would they do this if it ruined the horse?
I think that some people think that because you hunt you don't care about your horse (or animals in general), which is not the case for the vast majority of those who I hunt with, wish I could say all, but there are always exceptions to a rule!


----------



## paddi22 (10 March 2011)

i love hunting and always hunted with my last lad. the one i have now is very nervy, a disaster with his feet, can't get himself out of trouble at all, and loses all sense and gets flustered when he's stressed or in situations he's not used to.

i think hunting might do him the world of good if i took it easy the first few times and built his confidence over simpler fences. i haven't hunted a horse like this before, for people with experices of horses like this, how did they break them into hunting? did it work, or are there some horses that just don't settle?

plus is it possible to do an easy option on hunts and avoid difficult fences/jumps etc? My last lad cleared anything so i never had to consider taking alternate routes!


----------



## VoR (10 March 2011)

paddi22 said:



			i think hunting might do him the world of good if i took it easy the first few times and built his confidence over simpler fences. i haven't hunted a horse like this before, for people with experices of horses like this, how did they break them into hunting? did it work, or are there some horses that just don't settle?

plus is it possible to do an easy option on hunts and avoid difficult fences/jumps etc? My last lad cleared anything so i never had to consider taking alternate routes!
		
Click to expand...

First point......get someone else to ride him!! 

Time in the saddle is the only way you'll know if he'll settle, but there are some (my last mare for instance) who would just run backwards away from the herd and got totally freaked out by the whole event!

We usually have people hunting with us who don't want to jump or just do the more straightforward stuff if they do, so I suspect most hunts would have the same.


----------



## Fiagai (10 March 2011)

VoR said:



			We usually have people hunting with us who don't want to jump or just do the more straightforward stuff if they do, so I suspect most hunts would have the same.
		
Click to expand...



Ours doesn't - for the odd one there may be a work around - the majority of banks etc have to be taken - no option!  That said many think our hunt are a bunch of nutters....that said there are plenty of sane hunts


----------



## jsr (10 March 2011)

Since drag hunting my lad for the first time this season (for him and me!!) it's made him more confident, he's brighter in himself and I'm certainly more confident taking him out and about!!  His schooling has never been important to either of us (we both get bored doing it) but he's generally alot more responsive and enjoys himself even if we are subjected to the indoor when the weather isn't good. He's always been nappy and unfortunately still abit is but that's part and parcel of him and I'm hoping next season he'll improve even more!!


----------



## loverly (10 March 2011)

I can't understand it either so I can only persume that  they're too nervous to do hunt themselves!

Unfortunately, the horse came in from the field with a large slice missing from his fetlock so out of work for quite a while (vet advised roughly 6 weeks) which is a shame as he'd now done his 3 days hunting so should be great next time, but these things happen


----------



## Lolo (10 March 2011)

It CAN blow some horses brains. We've always been huge advocates of hunting any horse to get it forward thinking and brave. Current horse did hunt (he had to to get his P2P qualifications) and every time he went backwards into hedges, reared, and got scared by the crowding. Not worth trying again now as he's already brave as a lion XC and Al doesn't fancy being floored by 16.3hh of insane TB who's only just chilled!

However, if your horse enjoys it, then go for it. Some horses just don't like it, some horses find it very overexciting and the buzz can leave them on edge for weeks afterwards.


----------



## dibbin (11 March 2011)

I've always been told the opposite, that hunting is very good for most horses.


----------



## Simsar (11 March 2011)

oakash said:



			Saying that hunting 'ruins a horse' is only a measure of the ignorance of the speaker. The vast majority of horses love hunting. After all, the horse is only doing what comes naturally to him: crossing new territory in a 'herd' and seeing new sights - all things which he would have done in his natural environment if he was 'wild'.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^^^^^Bloody well said.  The people that say that are usually not hunting fans, but if they are it is nothing to do with ruining a horse all horses are different some take it in their stride some don't, and the negative comment is B*88**kS, if you horse doesn't like hunting or can't cope with it after around the 3rd time then do not take the horse again.  Trust me if a horse is mentle it will be mentle in every environment.


----------



## L&M (11 March 2011)

I have heard more people say 'hunting MAKES a horse' and not the other way round!!

I bought an ex bsja pony who was over jumped and very stale in the ring, but took him hunting and he transformed. 4 seasons on he has as much enthusaism for the job as his first meet, and has given him his sparkle back!


----------

